# getting back into the saddle!



## Lissyg (10 January 2015)

Hi everyone!

I am a newbie here I decieded to take the plunge and get back on the saddle after 3/4 years!
I studied equestrian management at college and rode from a young age of 4 but faded out from around 23 due to work commitments!

I'm very excited and have booked my first group lesson for next Friday. I have started doing squats at home to strengthen my legs ready as I'm fully aware i am going to feel strain!! Ha
I am also super excited to start my partners 4 year old little girl into the riding world! She has her first lesson the next day with 4-7 years group.
Any advise would be great on helping her and myself with our new chapter!


----------



## Redders (10 January 2015)

Do some side lunges to stretch and work your inner things. Run up stairs as much as you can, and walk up them two or three at a time. Stand on the edge of a step with the ball of your foot and let your heel drop, then raise it again, this will help stretch and lengthen your calves. Also get individual lessons if you can afford it, you will progress much faster. Good luck!! I returned after a break too. Oh, and be prepared for it to take over your life!


----------



## Firefly9410 (10 January 2015)

Congratulations on getting back into horses! Hope you enjoy your ride and are not too achey after. The main thing is to be safe and comfortable. Stretchy clothes with seams that will not rub, footwear with a small heel and no ridges underneath that could get caught in the stirrup. I would buy your own hat ASAP. The riding school will lend you one but I am skeptical about whether they get replaced if someone falls off and bangs their head. Not that I am saying you will fall off!  I am sure you will be given a super safe horse for your first ride and if you already have some general fitness you will probably have reasonable balance. Group lessons are good fun usually.


----------



## Lissyg (10 January 2015)

redders said:



			Do some side lunges to stretch and work your inner things. Run up stairs as much as you can, and walk up them two or three at a time. Stand on the edge of a step with the ball of your foot and let your heel drop, then raise it again, this will help stretch and lengthen your calves. Also get individual lessons if you can afford it, you will progress much faster. Good luck!! I returned after a break too. Oh, and be prepared for it to take over your life!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I shall be using the six flights of stairs at work every day for this now!!
I will do the individuals probably once or twice a month where money will let me! Hoping as it's not too long of a break it will flood back fingers crossed
How long did it take for you to jump again?


----------



## Lissyg (10 January 2015)

Hi firefly!

Thank you!

I went and purchased the little one skull and body protector today and I'm getting my skull on Wednesday just trying to find my old trusty riding boots and chaps ... Well all being the attic hasn't swallowed them up! I have heard good things about the stables and once I'm back on my feet will be adding a four legged mare to the family.
I know its as wonderful as I remember and really can't wait!
I'm lucky with there being only a couple of people in the group hopefully I won't fall off and make a fool of myself!!! :-/


----------



## Redders (11 January 2015)

I jumped in my first lesson  it does come flooding back in the mind, but obviously the leg aids are fine muscles you don't use in the same way as when you ride no matter how much prep you do! It's only riding that can properly improve them. I found that a little frustrating as I knew what I should be doing but body just wouldn't work properly! It does come back though and so does the guts to tackle jumps etc. I can recommend ayr equestrian.com for really good hats at the best prices I have seen- got a Charles owen 4 star for £109, which really has boosted my confidence after a fall when my fixed peak (never get one of these!!) really rammed into my forehead!


----------



## Redders (11 January 2015)

Oh and just to add- it was literally THE best thing I have ever done, getting back in the saddle. I have had a pretty tough year personally and it has been my saviour. Bought my mare too, had her on loan short term and couldn't part with the little beast 

ETA to say I am so excited for you and keep us updated


----------



## Mrs.E (16 January 2015)

Hi,
I have just got back into it as well after a break of 15 years!! Totally have the bug again and can't wait to own my own again keeping looking on this site for allrounders and schoolmasters&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;
Hope you have a great lesson


----------

